# Skype Group



## Parky94 (Sep 2, 2014)

Hi guys i have seen a few of these posts but none seem to be still active/aren't from years ago. I use skype a lot more than i do this forum, would anyone be interested in joining a skype group for somewhere we can talk about SA problems or just general stuff. If you'd like to join you could leave your skype name below or PM me


----------



## 21oz (Sep 29, 2014)

Yeah count me in wael20905


----------



## SociallyAwkwardNotStuckUp (May 31, 2014)

I may be interested just pm me the details!


----------



## risenfall (Oct 2, 2014)

Sounds fun I'm not good with conversations tho especially group chats


----------



## Dorey23 (Sep 23, 2014)

im in...

Dorey_23


----------



## sundrops (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm up for this, count me in!


----------



## sundrops (Apr 10, 2011)

risenfall said:


> Sounds fun I'm not good with conversations tho especially group chats


That's ok, I think the main purpose of the chat is to help each other out, share experiences and stuff but we can talk as much as we want, or just sit back and observe the conversation...I know that I kind of suck at group conversations as well..


----------



## LillyxoRedrum (Oct 2, 2014)

You people can add me :3 I usually partecipate to group chats, but I obviously also am in for private ones!


----------



## risenfall (Oct 2, 2014)

ya guys add me too, id is tenyearoldgal I joined a couple groups and I kinda liked it and feelin more comfortable with it now


----------



## HenceNoStepsTaken (Oct 2, 2014)

You can add me if you want, but i have no idea how this works! Where did the good old messenger go!?


----------



## bancho1993 (Aug 28, 2014)

Sounds like fun..

yakdeadsouls


----------

